# My purddddyyy new traincase ;)



## girlstar (Sep 18, 2006)

Updated! So, this is my collection. Most of it has been bought since August 2006. I've always used MAC, but I also dabbled in other drugstore brands.. and then I went through a year or so where I rarely wore makeup because of skin breakouts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 A few things I've had forever  - the now dc'ed Angel blush, and my screwtop lid'ed Jest were both bought in 1999? 2000?.. somewhere around there. Other than that, it's pretty recent, because I just got back into MAC in a huge way thanks to Specktra 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

































​


----------



## Juneplum (Sep 18, 2006)

very nice!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 congratulations on your new traincase!


----------



## mzreyes (Sep 18, 2006)

i LOVE golders green. nice collection


----------



## nicemeka (Sep 19, 2006)

That's a nice traincase. Which traincase is that? Is it Midnight? I've just purchase the Limited Edition one For Sephora, and just patiently waiting for it to come.


----------



## Ms. Z (Sep 19, 2006)

very nice!





​


----------



## girlstar (Sep 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nicemeka* 
_That's a nice traincase. Which traincase is that? Is it Midnight? I've just purchase the Limited Edition one For Sephora, and just patiently waiting for it to come._

 
Yeah, the Midnight one from Sephora. The biggest one. I forget what the exact name is. All I remember is it cost 124$ before tax 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But at least it's cheaper than the 1.6


----------



## MacVirgin (Sep 19, 2006)

First: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







how awesome of your parents!!


----------



## n_c (Sep 19, 2006)

Wow, nice collection.


----------



## mzcelaneous (Sep 19, 2006)

Sweeeeeeeeeeet collection


----------



## Pure Vanity (Sep 19, 2006)

ooh it's lovely


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Sep 19, 2006)

awsome collection... love the case tooo so jealous


----------



## girlstar (Sep 19, 2006)

Edited already to add two new pigments.. rofl!


----------



## joyousdays (Sep 19, 2006)

woo, what a gift~ and there are a lot of place to new staff ha


----------



## lara (Sep 19, 2006)

Lucky girl!


----------



## Bec688 (Sep 20, 2006)

Happy Birthday chicka 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Great traincase, you're very lucky


----------



## NFTP (Sep 20, 2006)

thats a nice case. have a great birthday


----------



## Deelite033 (Sep 20, 2006)

nice! Happy birthday


----------



## ebonyannette (Sep 24, 2006)

Very cool, congrats on the free piggies!


----------



## Luxurious (Sep 25, 2006)

i also want to spend 500 on clothes
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lovely collection


----------



## SHARKIA (Sep 25, 2006)

CONGRAD'S 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I AM HOPING TO GET ONE FOR CHRISTMAS THIS YEAR.


----------



## girlstar (Sep 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Luxurious* 
_i also want to spend 500 on clothes
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 lovely collection
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I have never ever spent that much before 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I really needed it for work.. I had enough of wearing tshirts and jeans everyday!


----------



## XoXo (Sep 26, 2006)

GREAT collection. I need a traincase bad


----------



## Saints (Sep 26, 2006)

Nice, my traincase looks almost like yours. Got mine from ebay though. You're lucky it's not so full yet, then you can buy plenty more to fill it


----------



## girlstar (Sep 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Saints* 
_Nice, my traincase looks almost like yours. Got mine from ebay though. You're lucky it's not so full yet, then you can buy plenty more to fill it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yup, just in time for the Holiday collections 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hahah


----------



## girlstar (Sep 28, 2006)

Edited because I got more pigment samples...


----------



## amandaann (Oct 27, 2006)

Where did you get the bag that holds your brushes?


----------



## girlstar (Oct 27, 2006)

On the MAC site.. but it's discontinued now.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Apparently because they're bringing out new, better ones.. or at least that's the word on the street.


----------



## andrienne (Oct 28, 2006)

_you have lots of pigment samples there..._


----------



## girlstar (Oct 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *andrienne* 

 
_you have lots of pigment samples there..._

 
Yeah.. I bought a whole bunch and now that I've figured out what works for me and what doesn't, I'm buying fullsize of the ones I love..


----------



## mzmephime (Oct 29, 2006)

cute case and nice collection


----------



## girlstar (Nov 23, 2006)

Updated.. but why did I update right before I'm going to get my Jewelescent Haul? NO IDEA


----------



## kelizabethk (Nov 24, 2006)

Wow it's so neat and tidy!


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Nov 27, 2006)

aw i have that traincase, but i've outgrown it lol.  i asked for another one for christmas.


----------



## bintdaniel (Dec 22, 2006)

that's a lovely collection!
thanks!


----------

